# Check out my new stuff..



## anhoki (Jul 30, 2008)

And tell me what you think....






Shampoo bar, vinegar rinse, conditoner, complexion soap, beer body wash, native skies soap, lip balm and goats milk lotion.  I need to get a pic of just the products...I'll do that tonight.





Triple Threat is a Pure Elixir shampoo bar, vinegar rinse and conditioner.

What do you think?


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great!!

BTW that soap you sent me completely rocked! It's already all used up


----------



## anhoki (Jul 30, 2008)

Already GONE!!  :shock:    Awesome!!!  I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey no fair where is my bar? I'm happy to be anyone's gunea pig LOL


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Hey no fair where is my bar? I'm happy to be anyone's gunea pig LOL


 There is the tiiiinyest sliver left... You can come over and barrow it if you'd like.  :wink:  Though, my husband might fight ya for it....


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 30, 2008)

If I come over there I'm staying and working for ya!


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> If I come over there I'm staying and working for ya!


 That would be amazing!!! I need you to do 5 pounds of lotions, in custom scents... And about 6 custom sham/con sets... Oh and 20 MP bars, in 5 scents...but I only have one mold for the requested design....If you could have it done by 6pm tonight that would be perfect.... :wink: I'll even BUY you a soap from Anhoki

Oh, and since you'll be here... I need the labels done also... I havent even started those yet....


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

On last thing... I only pay in soap...  

And you'll have to sleep on the floor...


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 30, 2008)

If your paying in soap I'm coming too.  i won't take up much space....promise


----------



## dagnukem (Jul 31, 2008)

You can barrow my little helper: 





He likes to stand under my feet and catches/picks up any soap peices I drop while cutting : "Uh-O he-a momma" (here momma) and hands the little crumbs/flakes to me.


----------



## IanT (Aug 2, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 5, 2008)

and you can pay him in cookies.


----------



## mandolyn (Aug 6, 2008)

Aawwwwwwwwww! Can I borrow that li'l tyke? He's the cutest!!


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 9, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> Aawwwwwwwwww! Can I borrow that li'l tyke? He's the cutest!!



Sure, I could use some sleep! LOL


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been looking all over for these types of bottles. Can you send me in the right direction?












			
				anhoki said:
			
		

> And tell me what you think....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anhoki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd love to.  I got them on surplus at WSP and haven't been able to find them since.


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2008)

dagnukem said:
			
		

> You can barrow my little helper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a real thing for cute red heads!


----------

